# Screenshot_Globox



## Developer_X (28. Feb 2009)

Ich programmierte neben meinem Tetris auch noch Globox(3D) natürlich, wie findet ihr ihn?

https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/files/documents/9616/127949/Globox2.JPG

https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/files/documents/9616/127948/Globox1.JPG


----------



## 0x7F800000 (28. Feb 2009)

könntest du vielleicht zumindest mal erläutern, was um Himmels willen das in etwa sein soll? Sieht irgendwie so aus, als ob du irgendwelche Figuren aus Computerspielen aus Zylindern und Kugeln zusammenbaust... Wozu soll das konkret gut sein?


----------



## Marco13 (28. Feb 2009)

Aus _unbeleuchteten_ Zylindern und Kugeln. Aber das nur nebenbei....


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

"programmierte" -- du sprichst in der Vergangenheit?
Ist dein Tetris denn schon fertig?

Zur Figur: Sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus Papa Schlumpf, dem Krümelmonster,
und Kermit dem Frosch nach einem schweren Autounfall.


----------



## Spacerat (28. Feb 2009)

@hdi: Wie alle drei, oder nur Kermit? Was sucht Papa Schlumpf eigentlich in dem Auto der Muppetts?


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

Also das war so:
~ 1 Uhr nachts, und das Krümelmonster war out of cookies.  Was natürlich gar nicht klar geht,
deshalb wollte es nur schnell zur Tanke an der Ecke und sich die Original American Cookies (R) holen.
Als er besagte Tankstelle betrat, wurde er Zeuge eines merkwürdigen Ereignisses:
Ein etwa 90 cm grosser..äh Mann oder so.. bedrohte den Tankwärter mit der neuen Schlumpf
Compilation Vol 23: "Wenn du nich sofort das Geld rausrückst, leg ich die jetz auf!".

(Natürlich konnte man den Täter nicht genau erkennen, denn er hatte Schlaubigerweise eine grosse weisse
Mütze über den Kopf gezogen.)
Fassungslos und absolut nachvollziehbarer Weise zu *TODE* erschrocken überreichte
der geknechtete Tankwärter mit zitternden Händen den Kassen-Inhalt.

Die Gestalt fetzte anschliessend aus der Tanke, und rempelte unseren Protagonisten an.
Das Krümelmonster fiel um und brach sich einen Krümel.

Schmerzverzerrt rappelte sich Cookie auf, rushte aus der Türe, dem Täter hinterher,
als er ein sich gerade in dem Tankvorgang befindliches Auto sah.
Er sprang rein und drückte auf's Gas, noch immer unseren kleinen Schlumpf im Visier. (Der sich auch mit einem Fluchtwagen davon machte)

Noch während der Verfolgung schwörte sich das Krümelmonster: "Dich erwisch ich, und wenn
es das letzte ist, was ich in meinem Leben tue!".

12 Minuten später - Landstrasse: Im Eifer der Aufregung rutschte Papa-Schlumpf seine
Mütze ins Xsicht, er verriss das Lenkrad und kam ins Schleudern. In diesem Moment
hüpfte ein Frosch von einer Spur auf die andere. Gerade noch so vor einem Krokodil auf
einem Baumstamm sich gerettet, wurde der Frosch nun aber volle Kanne vom Schlumpfmobil
weggedrescht. 
Das Krümelmonster reagierte erst sehr spät, denn... ja mein gott, ein Keks
ist halt einfach nich so mega schlau.

Kaboom, ein mega fetter Unfall, und das Ende der Tragödie war ein Haufen Matsch,
der in etwa zu 100% so aussah:

https://java-rayman.dev.java.net/files/documents/9616/127948/Globox1.JPG


----------



## Developer_X (28. Feb 2009)

geb ma bei google bilder "Globox" an, das is eine Rayman Figur aus de´m Original Spiel, nur mal so


----------



## hdi (28. Feb 2009)

Erstaunlicherweise sieht dein Globox dem Original Globox recht ähnlich. Was für eine Missgeburt 
Aber nur von vorne, das 2.Bild sieht sehr strange aus, wohl wegen fehlender Beleuchtung.

Mit dem Copyright will ich jetzt aber gar nicht erst wieder anfangen.

Wie schaut's mit dem Tetris aus?


----------



## Developer_X (28. Feb 2009)

Ja ich bin schon ein bisschen weiter,
also nur mal so
...


----------

